# Eyebrow Powders for WOC



## Curly1908 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey, ladies!  What brow powders do you use?  What shades do you use?  Do you use wax?

  	I've decided that I want to start filling in my eyebrows a bit with powder, and I wanted to hear the group's opinion!  (I find pencils to be too artificial looking for my personal tastes.)  I'm also not sure how dark I should go in a brow shade.  I think a brow powder the actual color of my hair would be too harsh/dark even though I have dark skin.

  	I'm considering:
  	Shiseido The Makeup Eyebrow & Eyeliner Compact -- Deep Brown or Black?
  	Benefit Brow Zings -- Dark?
  	LORAC Take A Brow -- Dark Brown?
  	Antastasia?


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Aug 17, 2011)

I use a pencil myself (Tarte Emphaseyes Brow in Medium Brown) but I've heard good things about the Smashbox brow powder and wax. I've heard heard of some women using eyeshadows as brow powder. Hope this helps...


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Aug 17, 2011)

I personally use MAC charcoal brown or MAC brow pencil in stud.  Any MAC eyeshadow will do really as long as you are within your shade range.  Sometimes for a natural look, I will just use Anastasia Brow Gel and it tends to darken my brows that way as well.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 17, 2011)

MAC Showstopper and Embark.  As far as coloring, they work pretty well.  I wet my 208 brush with  Fix+ or Ben Nye Final Seal, dip into the  powder and apply the color in short strokes until I achieve the brow look I desire.   Fix + is nice, but Ben Nye Final Seal keeps the color in place longer.


----------



## kimbunney (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm currently using NYX slim pencil in dark brown, but when I use powder it switches so often lol. Lately I was using Buck in my NAKED palette. Before that I was using the Milani brow kit.

  	I would love to try the Lorac brow kit tho I see it often.


----------



## afulton (Aug 18, 2011)

I alternate between Stud or Spiked MAC eyebrow pencil.  When I use powder, I use the following from MAC:  Expresso, Down Brown or the brown from the Spiced Chocolate quad.

I set my brows with Show Off brow gel from MAC.


----------



## GucciGirl (Aug 18, 2011)

I use it all!!!! LOL!!! It just depends on what I am feeling. I use eyeshadows when I want powder but I like pencils too. Lately I have been using NYX wax pencil first and then I will use Lancome's Couture eyeshadow to fill in my brows. I really like the way it comes out. I also use Stila Nanda Devi.


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thx, ladies!  I ended up purchasing the LORAC brow kit.  I'm a huge fan of that brand (one of the most underrated & WOC friendly brands out there, actually), and the kit has great reviews!

  	I think I might check out that MAC Spiked pencil as well...


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 19, 2011)

I really like the effect of my eyeshadows on my brows.

  	When I want to just coat them, I use an Armani ETK shadow because they just color the hairs without weighing them down or making them stick together.

  	Shadows (brown):

  	MAC Studied Brown
  	Rock & Republic Tribal
  	Tarte Werewolf

  	Shadows (black):

  	Rock & Republic Fatalistic
  	Louise Young Blackbear
  	Armani ETK #13

  	I switch my brow color from brown to black (or mixed) as the individual look calls for it.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 21, 2011)

Curly1908 said:


> Thx, ladies!  I ended up purchasing the LORAC brow kit.  I'm a huge fan of that brand (one of the most underrated & WOC friendly brands out there, actually), and the kit has great reviews!
> 
> I think I might check out that MAC Spiked pencil as well...



 	MUFE eyebrow corrector and the 208 brush are my staple items for brows, especially in the summer.  MAC Handwritten is another good brown.


----------

